# lionel products?



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi this morning I was looking at my caboose collection and I noticed on the bottom of one it said made in the US of America lionel corp. NY NY. When did lionel make products for H O scale? thanks,Mike


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

50's-60's
i think often made by others for lionel


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lionel first offered model trains in the HO-scale in the late 1950s. The initial Lionel-HO line was withdrawn by the mid 1960s. 
In 1974, Lionel-HO returned in a big way with a number releases.

Some are sought after by collectors, some say they don't like the HO line.

Here are some old Lionel catalogs for you to look through, (in each catalog click on the pictures to make them larger.)


http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/lionelho1970scatalogresource/


----------

